# Duschene River



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Heading to Duschene next week and was wondering what the water level was? I am sure I am going to have to fight some crowds, but I managed to find a few honey holes there. It's mine and my little brothers b-day and we thought it would be fun. Anyone been there lately? Getting pretty excited. Going to spend about 4 days there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to douse your fire but I was in that area last weekend it and was high chocolate milk water. Bring your worms and fish the edges I guess hopefully it calms down soon.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, still high. Well, I guess I will try the worm idea, maybe make it more of a scouting trip. I will let you know how it goes. Thanks for the bubble bursting info.(sarcastic)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Crash ( nice name btw ).....the Duchesne River where I saw it doesn't have any banks or edge's left. It looks like one big massive mud slide. I haven't seen it that high since 1983. The Strawberry River through town appears to look pretty good, although chunks of moss are flowing down the river....
Give us a report when you get back, would ya?


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, that was when I was born. My dad was telling me about the floods in '83. I will give a report when I get back for sure. Oh and the name came from my friends. I tend to wreck or destroy myself on a regular basis. Anywhere from rolling a jeep down the summit at parleys, to falling out of trees. Wow that was a tangent. Sorry, fishing only.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing about how you do down there as well. From what I hear that river runs muddy most of the time but you can still pull some fish out. Good luck to you down there.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Bring your worms and fish the edges I guess hopefully it calms down soon.


Blasphemy! You can't talk like that in the fly fishing section. :wink: :lol:

Good luck out there crash.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bring your worms and fish the edges I guess hopefully it calms down soon.
> ...


Be honest now Scott...Can you honestly say that you've never fished with a worm on a fly rod when the fishing has been slow? :lol:


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love to fish high, murky water with worm flies...


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

BERG said:


> Be honest now Scott...Can you honestly say that you've never fished with a worm on a fly rod when the fishing has been slow? :lol:


Er, um, yeah. I actually fish with bait as much as the next guy, I just had to give orvis a little crap for suggesting a worm in the fly fishing section (you won't catch me pretending to be a purist). And yes, I have fished a nightcrawler on a flyrod - but only because I read about it Field & Stream.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Be honest now Scott...Can you honestly say that you've never fished with a worm on a fly rod when the fishing has been slow? :lol:
> ...


I've actually seen quite a few fishermen, the last few years, using worms with a fly-rod. Of course, I call them cheater's and hypocrite's, but I think more than anything, they are just more comfortable using a fly-rod verses a spinning rod. I would imagine the sensitivity of the line would probably be better than using 4 or 6# mono on a spinning rod.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now if we can rig up some kind of minnow setup on the flyrod LOAH would be fully converted..... -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Now if we can rig up some kind of minnow setup on the flyrod LOAH would be fully converted..... -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


Bob Clouser came up with a good system for that. Called a Clouser Minnow.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

cheech said:


> Bob Clouser came up with a good system for that. Called a Clouser Minnow.


I was thinking that same thing - especially because LOAH says he doesn't fish minnows in rivers, but a clouser may be the ticket.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

bushrat311 said:


> I love to fish high, murky water with worm flies...


Bushrat - what's that fly made out of? Hard to tell in the pic but looks like it works good. Some guides say in off colored water to go with the bright colors.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Be honest now Scott...Can you honestly say that you've never fished with a worm on a fly rod when the fishing has been slow? :lol:
> ...


 :lol: That's funny. Me too.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

BootWarmer said:


> Bushrat - what's that fly made out of? Hard to tell in the pic but looks like it works good. Some guides say in off colored water to go with the bright colors.


The fly is just your standard San Juan Worm tied with bright pink micro chenille.


----------

